# Rain coats and umbrellas



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am looking for a raincoat for Benji and booties too. Any recommendations please? I personally love rain but Benji hates it. Not a good day today, it has been raining since last night. :frusty:

Does anyone have this? 
http://handsnpaws.zoovy.com/product/FX1GPPGIFTP1E


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Benji Boy said:


> I am looking for a raincoat for Benji and booties too. Any recommendations please? I personally love rain but Benji hates it. Not a good day today, it has been raining since last night. :frusty:
> 
> Does anyone have this?
> http://handsnpaws.zoovy.com/product/FX1GPPGIFTP1E


I've seen that before! It looks cool but I wonder really how well it would work? Rufus was a nightmare last week when we got that first rain! He would NOT go potty! He held it 19 hours! sigh. I was taking him out every hour and I tried every location possible. He was too freaked out by the rain to go. We had good luck since then, but I wonder just how it's gonna be when we are in the middle of winter with a driving rain.  
I can't help much with the raincoats. We've tried four different ones and can't seem to find one that fits well.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh wow!! I want one hahaha!!!

Christy: I have that same problem. If I find a coat that covers Sierra's back all the way to the tail, then the part covering her chest and belly is usually too large!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

My recommendation is: buy a big amount of stuff at Petedge and get this cute rain coat for dirt cheap! I saw the SAME EXACT one in a petstore for $15!
http://apparelandaccessories.petedge.com/Guardian-Gear-Rain-Jackets-ZA275.pro?parentCategoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=203


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

well...you know, I find it very difficult to find the perfect jacket for Sierra....

I want a coat that covers her whole back, her whole belly and chest, but still gives her a lot of freedom to run around in and it waterproof...

It seems that whenever I find something that covers well, de leg holes or sleeves are constructed in a way that she can't walk let alone RLH!! I once had a beautifull stuffed jeans jacket for her, but when I tried it on her, it was like she had a handicap!!

Also here there aren't many places who sell dog-clothes...there are many online clothes available but my experience is, you have to try it on!! I can't just order away and then send it all back....


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Christy,
Benji is holding IT since morning. On one of the sides of our house just about 8-10" wide space remains dry along the walls, I took him there to see if he would go, but no success. He's graduated from piddle pads in his covered outdoor ex-pen so he won't use it. I know the raincoats aren't much help there but at least when I take him out, he won't be wet and shivering. 

We had put up a temporary shade for Benji when we got him in Feb. He would do his business under it when it rained. You can use PVC pipes for the frame, tarp or heavy duty shower curtain to cover it. I am planning to put it up again.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Now that umbrella is an interesting concept. I got a cute yellow raincoat for Maddie, put it on her today (since its pouring outside), and she wouldn't move in it! I finally took it off, and she eventually did her business outside, but is soaking wet. She definitely does *not* like getting wet. Last week at agility, she performed so well (it was nice outside). She did the teeter totter, A frame, weave poles, jumps, etc. and had a great time. This week, the grass was wet from a recent rain, and she refused to walk on it! She didn't want to jump, do the weave poles, nada because she'd have to walk on the wet grass. She's not a "girly girl", but she sure doesn't want her little footsies to get wet. I'm not looking forward to the rainy winter either. :rain:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Suuske,
Thanks for the link! I agree, I want a coat that will cover the top and the belly.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Jeanne,
Like sister like brother, eh? I haven't gone out to get the raincoat this morning because I have been busy taking Benji out to piddle! It's too early to :rain: 

How nice that you are taking Maddie for agility. How often do you go?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> My recommendation is: buy a big amount of stuff at Petedge and get this cute rain coat for dirt cheap! I saw the SAME EXACT one in a petstore for $15!
> http://apparelandaccessories.petedge.com/Guardian-Gear-Rain-Jackets-ZA275.pro?parentCategoryId=189&categoryId=198&subCategoryId=203


I LOVE this one! It's very nicely sewn too. However..I did just as you said and made a huge order LOL and bought the raincoat. I bought it to fit lengthwise from neck to tail, but then the tummy strap runs out of velcro and wraps around him double! Then the front part of the bib hangs just barely off the ground when he walks. I would have to alter it, to make it fit.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Poornima- I take Maddie to agility once a week. I sure hope its not raining next week or there is wet grass. The trainer said Maddie would eventually get used to it, but she sure was freaked this week! Who would have thought that Havs would hate getting their tootsies wet so much! :becky:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, guys, I am suffering through the first big rain in the Bay Area with Biscuit, too. We got him last January, but he has forgotten what the wet stuff is. And the wind!! He doesn't understand that at all. Will pee outside , but I had to coax him to do the big job, holding an umbrella over him. The young emir! 

He is wearing his raincoat OK ---I got it at the pet store last year---it's pricey, like about $50, and is made like a Patagonia, fleece on the inside and water-repellent on the outside. Very durable. It comes way up his neck, but doesn't cover his head well, though. That's a flaw.

We really need the rain!!! But it's no fun with a dog, is it.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I LOVE this one! It's very nicely sewn too. However..I did just as you said and made a huge order LOL and bought the raincoat. I bought it to fit lengthwise from neck to tail, but then the tummy strap runs out of velcro and wraps around him double! Then the front part of the bib hangs just barely off the ground when he walks. I would have to alter it, to make it fit.


Christy- That's the one I got for Maddie in yellow. Its really cute, but she won't walk an inch while wearing it. It was like someone zapped her and froze her into a block of ice! I pulled on her leash while she was wearing it, and she just stood like a statue. I finally took it off and she did her business without it (and got soaking wet). I'm going to keep trying, as she should eventually get used to it (I hope).


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The problem I find is that even with a raincoat, their legs and belly usually get wet. They don't mind the raincoat, but hate the hood. So, if they get wet, there is a towel by the door and I just dry them when we come in.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Poornima- I take Maddie to agility once a week. I sure hope its not raining next week or there is wet grass. The trainer said Maddie would eventually get used to it, but she sure was freaked this week! Who would have thought that Havs would hate getting their tootsies wet so much! :becky:


Jeanne, What did you do to tighten the tummy strap? I got Rufus the Medium, is that the one you got? It's so cute I really should break down and stitch it. I just have a thing about spending $$ on something and then haveing to sew it!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Hank's Winter Coat*

We finally took picture's of the little one in his coat. It's very well constructed -- polartec powershield (water proof yet breathable), equivalent to my soft shell Arc'teryx jacket, and better made than my wife's North Face coat. He's had it on the entire afternoon, and hasn't minded it one bit. The design covers his chest and upper abdomen fairly well, leaving room for his male parts , it's stretch fabric and definitely doesn't constrict his movement -- he's already performed his daily RLH in it. One drawback of note is a missing hood. As you can see we're into practical and functional clothing.

It's designed in Sweden but made in Poland: here's a review

Hope you enjoy the pictures as much as Hank likes his new coat.

BTW for booties we purchased these for Hank: Bark'n Boots™ Grip Tex with boot liners.
*'Lo*

p.s. He loves those Canine Genius toys next to him; both pictures were taken in his Sit-Stay and Down-Stay which are really improving for both duration and distance


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

This is the rain jacket I bought for Sis - I really like it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Outward-Hound-Fowl-Weather-Dog-Rain-Coat-M-RED_W0QQitemZ330047904732QQihZ014QQcategoryZ66766QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Such cute coats on here! Marie, is there anything Sissy doesn't have? ound: 

'Lo, you find the coolest, hippest stuff. 

That's probably the one thing I don't have...well, atleast I don't think I do. I almost got busted just now on the box of clothes I have for Gucci in my sewing room. Hubby went in there to change a light! :jaw: I guess it just blended in with all the fabric? LOL

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Jeanne, What did you do to tighten the tummy strap? I got Rufus the Medium, is that the one you got? It's so cute I really should break down and stitch it. I just have a thing about spending $$ on something and then haveing to sew it!


Christy- I had to cut the ends off the straps (they're way too long!). It fits decently now, but would fit better if I added a little extra velcro where the straps attach to the coat. I had to buy the medium in order to get it long enough. Then the darn straps are too long! Aaaaarrrrrgggghhhh!!

I _LOVE_ Hank's coat!! Where did you find it and how much did it cost? He looks adorable!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Such cute coats on here! Marie, is there anything Sissy doesn't have? ound:
> 
> Kara


Well, it just depends on who asks????ound:

If DH asks - oh she doesn't have hardly anything compared to other fur babies
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Our target just got in a great selection of toys - she just got a purse that when she squeaks it - it says I love you! - hilarious!
She loves it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver won't let me get a photo from the back but it has a detachable hood and sleeves. He didn't get a chance to wear it much last year but at least it still fits and he lets me put it on him.
Sally


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> If DH asks - oh she doesn't have hardly anything compared to other fur babies
> 
> Our target just got in a great selection of toys - she just got a purse that when she squeaks it - it says I love you! - hilarious!
> She loves it.


Ohhh...you are funny!! :tea: Here's to making the hubbies think they are *deprived* LOL, I'm so glad my husband didn't see Gucci's winter wardrobe! My FIL is here, so he would've made me look like a crazy dog lady! har!

I will have to check out the Target Toys! We love new toys in this house. I just tripped over a few. ound: I guess its pretty obvious they are a permanent fixture! I just wish I could teach her to pick them up.



> Christy- I had to cut the ends off the straps (they're way too long!). It fits decently now, but would fit better if I added a little extra velcro where the straps attach to the coat. I had to buy the medium in order to get it long enough. Then the darn straps are too long! Aaaaarrrrrgggghhhh!!


I almost ALWAYS buy a size or two big and alter it. I'd rather it fit length perfectly and then adjust it, especially a coat. I seldom find a size that fits her w/o alteration. *sigh*

Kara


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Christy- I had to cut the ends off the straps (they're way too long!). It fits decently now, but would fit better if I added a little extra velcro where the straps attach to the coat. I had to buy the medium in order to get it long enough. Then the darn straps are too long! Aaaaarrrrrgggghhhh!!
> 
> I _LOVE_ Hank's coat!! Where did you find it and how much did it cost? He looks adorable!


Jeanne,
I was at an agility event recently and noticed one of the dogs was wearing one after his run... cool day in Colorado Springs, I went up to the handler later that day and asked her about it -- she referred me to the CleanRun website for agility dogs... she mentioned a large number of people in the Colorado agility community are using these coats to keep the puppies warm before and after their runs... Hank's Coat was about $90 with shipping. Given the quality, it was constructed far better than any technical dog coat I've seen. It will definitely serve him well when the powder starts to fall in Colorado.

At nearly 5 months old, the little fellow has the clothing, but not the skills for agility...(definitely a poser). We'll see where our obedience training takes us -- agility, obedience, rally-o ... who knows.

Luckily my wife and I all always in agreement when it comes to financing Hank's things.

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lo,

That looks like a nice one because it has the adjustable lacing. It says it also draws the water away from the pet. Looks like it is well worth the money.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Hank is just too cute for words and I love his rain jacket!

I bought the one from Petedge in a medium and I found it to be HUGE. Much to big. Havee was tripping over the front bib and the straps were much too large around his belly. I was so annoyed when I went to exchange it for a small. They wouldn't exchange it unless I paid the $6.99 again since the order was under $60!! My original order was over $60 and they wanted to charge me again!! 

The reason I originally made the large order was to get the raincoat!:frusty: 
So we still have no raincoat I really like Hanks!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Lo,
> 
> That looks like a nice one because it has the adjustable lacing. It says it also draws the water away from the pet. Looks like it is well worth the money.


Marie,
Hank's coat was definitely worth the price...given it's multiple areas for adjustment, it's something he can grow into. My wife and I came to the agreement that we wouldn't be torturing the little one with a Halloween costume  , so we budgeted for a far better "winter" coat instead.

Thanks,
*'Lo *


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Christy- I had to cut the ends off the straps (they're way too long!). It fits decently now, but would fit better if I added a little extra velcro where the straps attach to the coat. I had to buy the medium in order to get it long enough. Then the darn straps are too long!!


I think I'll have to bite the bullet and alter the one I got too! It's just too cute and it would be a PITA to return! It would be worth it in the long run to make it fit since he probably won't grow a whole lot more and it should fit for a few winter rains!

I love Hanks coat too, but I gotta stop spending so many pennies and I already bought a Halloween costume to torture him with! :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I really like the rainsuit I got from Muttluks, it is made of nylon, very light weight. It keeps most of him dry.

http://www.muttluks.com/our_products/muttopiacoats.php


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I can relate to the i do not think i will go potty thank you Mom .. it is raining out there ..
Cosmo is more rugged and he went no problem . Ahnold - nope he waited till he got back home .
Thank you for the raincoats link .. it has been raining here since last night . Cosmo wore asta's old one but ahnold had to wearr a sweater .. I not so sure about the booties but hey i will try anything once .. 
Thanks for the info ..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OHHH...I LOVE Sam's Muttluk! That is SO darn cute.

However, I happen to own a dog that will NOT go in the wet grass, *much less* the rain! I am having a real problem this fall with the wet, cold grass in the morning. Lil' miss Gucci will "hold it" and then dart to the laundry room for the pad! ound: My husband is not diggin' this, but dang..If I take up the pad, she pees on the bathroom rugs! :frusty: She *thinks* those are plush pee pads. lol

Kara


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> I really like the rainsuit I got from Muttluks, it is made of nylon, very light weight. It keeps most of him dry.
> 
> http://www.muttluks.com/our_products/muttopiacoats.php


Debbie,
Sam looks so handsome. My wife and I can only hope Hank would grow up to be like him. I love his Muttluks suit as well, we looked into it but didn't purchase one -- now you've got me thinking Hank needs _two_ winter outfits; doh! most of my guy friends already think I'm :crazy:

I've gotten this many times in my email from my "so-called" friends.  Unfortunately the guy in the ad reminds me of myself...






Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

That is too funny 'Lo,


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Hank, Oliver and Sam look marvalous in their winter wear!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lo, ound: that is too funny.

I LOVE Hank's coat... I think I will need to get one for Kubrick.... I like that it's very sporty, and I think he'll like it too. Thanks for the rec.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> OHHH...I LOVE Sam's Muttluk! That is SO darn cute.
> 
> However, I happen to own a dog that will NOT go in the wet grass, *much less* the rain! I am having a real problem this fall with the wet, cold grass in the morning. Lil' miss Gucci will "hold it" and then dart to the laundry room for the pad! ound: My husband is not diggin' this, but dang..If I take up the pad, she pees on the bathroom rugs! :frusty: She *thinks* those are plush pee pads. lol
> 
> Kara


Sam, also, will not walk on wet grass. Much to my DH's dismay, he has decided to pee on the deck when it is raining :frusty: :frusty: I feel your pain......


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lina said:


> Lo, ound: that is too funny.
> 
> I LOVE Hank's coat... I think I will need to get one for Kubrick.... I like that it's very sporty, and I think he'll like it too. Thanks for the rec.


Lina,
Kubrick would look awesome in the coat, given his darker coloration. It's definitely a lot sportier and functional than the majority of the toy group clothing. Please post pics when he gets one.

Here's another review of the coat... looked like they had the wrong size for their dog however.

_*'Lo*_
just waiting for that can of beer to fall on me


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

dboudreau said:


> Sam, also, will not walk on wet grass. Much to my DH's dismay, he has decided to pee on the deck when it is raining :frusty: :frusty: I feel your pain......


Reece has been known to do this..I have to make sure hubby keeps the grass short, because king Reece doesn't like it long or wet.ound:

Nigel is on the fence about it and Preston could carealess if it's long or wet


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I tried the boots but couldn't get them to say on let alone the dog to walk in them!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the links and pictures. Looks like I have plenty to choose from. Loved Hank's coat.

After dashing out to look for a raincoat for Benji in the pouring rain, visiting 4 pet stores, NO LUCK! PetSmart had a very cute yellow raincoat with umbrella print, a hood, and decorative yellow duck buttons. It covers the belly too, something I was looking for. They had all sizes but Medium :frusty:

The raincoat is well made and has a nice exture. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...w=raincoat&origkw=raincoat&sr=1#RatingsDetail

No luck with booties either! I just wanted to get something quickly for tomorrow's walk. Benji hasn't ventured out today at all inspite of my repeated tries to get him to do his business throught out the day. I can't wait for the sun!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

'Lo,

Thanks for the laugh!!!!! Great video!

I can ONLY imagine how YOU get harrassed regarding doting on the dog. ound: It's pretty bad when you are considered a "Crazy Dog Lady" by all of my "so called" friends, but to be a "Crazy Dog Man"? ound: ound: Pretty funny stuff!

I just have to add, that Gucci does bring out a much softer side of my husband! LOL, Seeing him lug around a little white dog dressed in clothes in public is priceless! 

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

'Lo, Hank looks great in his smart new coat. You find the coolest things! He is so darn cute! A happy, healthy boy full of personality! You are besotted, I can tell----that video is a riot. I do think the small dog/man thing is changing. I see so many manly guys walking smaller dogs across the street, like Yorkies. I know my DH doesn't feel self-conscious at all. But we do get tremendous teasing from our friends. One of them calls Biscuit "Bucket" just to annoy us. It's a running joke.

OK going tobuy our picnic dinner for today's GAME! Going to hang around campus and shop at the student store. DH and I met at Cal, so it's def. a trip down memory lane for us, always fun. GO BEARS---GRRRRRRR-RAH!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

GO Bears!!! Going to the game also!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I just received a catalog from orvis - it is totally dedicated to dogs and it even had a Babour rain slicker for dogs .. now that is really cool !!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Amy, 
Have fun at the game today you guys. GO BEARS !!!

BTW are there no StanfUrd alum/Havanese owners?? Or are they just busy on the Pomeranian forum (not that there's anything wrong with that)? 

Oh, and in my search for the best coat for the little one I did run into the Orvis Barbour -- it had some decent reviews, but it wasn't as stellar (reliance on velcro which was not holding up) it didn't look like it would hold up to more than one or two RLHs: here
It does look very nice though. Orvis does have some new custom fit items that look great for less active endeavors as well: here

Regards,








*'Lo*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The Bears are on a role!  You must be lovin' it!! My husband made my buy a black harness and leash because he didn't like the the pink frilly ones I was using! ound: He said he looked like a "Fruitty-tootie" was his word.

Our friends have called Gucci the "soccer ball" and and also claim we don't "have a real dog". WHATTTEEVER!!

Kara


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Kara,
The first words out of my Best Man when I told him we were getting a Havanese..after the typical "Hava-what," was "You can't do _anything_ with that dog..." Let's just say our 5 month old pup runs circles around his 3 y/o Black Lab when it comes to basic obedience. Sometimes it's both the dog and his owner... Maybe one day I'll teach him to fetch a drink from our refrigerator.

Or better yet (I swear I don't drink much beer):






Have a great day,
*'Lo* 

I apologize in advance for thread jacking...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ound: 

Are you sure you don't work for a beer company? LOL

I remember in Puppy Preschool how the other dog owners were in AWE of Gucci's tricks. They could not get their dogs to sit and mine was rolling over, dancing and "high-five'ing". :whoo: It is wonderful isn't it?  I think once they get to know our Havs and are around them more, people get over that stereotype of small yippee dogs. They are very smart, indeed. I feel sorry for people that don't own Havanese! 

My husband is really impressed with Gucci. We tell people that aren't just "lap dogs", and they were used for chicken herding and circus acts.  You should've seen Gucci go after this peacock at a local farm. ound: I didnt' know peacocks could run that fast......and FLY!!!!! lane: Oh, and did I mention that we no longer have ducks from the lake trying to get in our pool?  woo hoo!

The neighbor with the big dumb hunting dog next door, just sits there and looks at the ducks in their pool! ound: Hilarious!

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I tried the boots with asta when we were in the desert as they put stuff on the lawn that was so caustic to his feet . They were useless i could not keep them on him .. if I got them on he would walk about 50 feet and try and take them off . I never let him on the grass after that and eventually we moved as i felt if it was so painful and caustic to him imagine what it is doing to us . We watched the lawn care guys go by in suits and masks but we were told it was entirely safe for us ..
Hello I do not think so !!:suspicious:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Love the Oski signature today, 'Lo. Poor old Oski, he's a sad Oski tonite:hurt: 
Those beer commercials are too much!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

So many nice idea's for coats!!
And I can understand the initial thought by your averge male when it come to a hav. My Eric said : I don't want a walking mop.....I want a Beagle, Jack Russel or a King Charles..... 
Let's just put it this way, when I had finally convinced him to come with me to the breeder, to judge the character of the Hav's himself as he wouldn't believe me....He was the first one to crawl over the floor playing fetch with them hahahaha! We sat in the car, and had just left the breeder's driveway and he turned to me and said : we are sooo getting a Hav!! hahahahahahaha
And now, he doesn't care at all about ppl making remarks, because he is soo in love with Sierra and doesn't care for the ignorance of those simple ppl!!
I will have to take some pictures of Sierra in her new wintercoat, that was a gift, so it doesn't really fit a 100% but looks cool!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Okay I wanted to insert it in the existing post, but it wouldn't let me 


Sierra's new wintercoat...

And this is Sierra's raincoat, which has an easy velcro system to put on! It also has a removable inner winter coat! So you can use it all year round. Problem is though that it doesn't cover the belly...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> I don't want a walking mop.....


LOL!!!!!ound: That's an original one! Sierra is SO very pretty!

Sorry to hear about the Cal game, guys 

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sierra is simply gorgeous. Love the coats.

Thanks, Kara, today I have bad football game blues! What a letdown. Football is my OTHER therapy!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sierra looks so pretty in her coats! Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Debbie,

Sam looks great in his muttluks suit! I like that it covers the whole body to protect the belly from getting all dirty and wet. Is it hard to get it on him?

Does it fasten with velcro underneath?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Jane said:


> Debbie,
> 
> Sam looks great in his muttluks suit! I like that it covers the whole body to protect the belly from getting all dirty and wet. Is it hard to get it on him?
> 
> Does it fasten with velcro underneath?


No velcro, It has a full zipper along the back. The hardest part is to tuck all his hair inside.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I think Sam's raincoat is really great as it covers the whole body. Does it make him hot?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sierra looks adorable in her raincoats. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Update on raincoat*



Lo01 said:


> We finally took picture's of the little one in his coat. It's very well constructed -- polartec powershield (water proof yet breathable), equivalent to my soft shell Arc'teryx jacket, and better made than my wife's North Face coat. He's had it on the entire afternoon, and hasn't minded it one bit. The design covers his chest and upper abdomen fairly well, leaving room for his male parts , it's stretch fabric and definitely doesn't constrict his movement -- he's already performed his daily RLH in it. One drawback of note is a missing hood. As you can see we're into practical and functional clothing.
> 
> It's designed in Sweden but made in Poland: here's a review
> 
> ...


I bought the same raincoat as Hank's for Benji and I love it. It keeps him warm and covers his belly too. I wish they had a hood for it. The quality is great and it is very easy to put on.


----------

